# Cut-out snickerdoodles for Wedding Party



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

So Catering called our kitchen and asked if we can make snickerdoodles for a wedding in October. My chef wasn't there, and I said yes. Then she asked me if we could do it with a cookie cutter that they give us. I said yes. I figured it was no big deal, it would be easy to find a recipe. Well, since I said yes, the chef gave me the responsibility to find an accurate recipe.

I can only find recipes for small batches, But I need one suitable for a commercial kitchen.

Also, how can i adapt a drop cookie into a cut-out cookie? Any ideas or recipes? Thanks.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Once you've adapted it into a rolled out cookie, it's not a snickerdoodle anymore. That said, any recipe you like can be translated into a large commercial formula. Just weigh out your measurements, and multiply the amounts to the number of pounds of dough that you need. I have a number of recipes for roll-out butter cookies. Do you want something that spreads or holds it's shape?


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

SNICKERDOODLES

CREAM TOGETHER
2 CUPS VEGETABLE SHORTENING
3 1/2 CUPS SUGAR
1 TABLESPOON VANILLA
BEAT IN 4 EGGS

STIR IN
5 CUPS FLOUR
2 TEASPOONS SODA
4 TEASPOONS CREAM OF TARTER
1/2 TEASPOON SALT

ROLL IN HALF AND HALF CINNAMON/SUGAR MIXTURE

We make these for our restaurant..hope they roll out ok! It's a larger recipe than most are.
BAKE ON UNGREASED COOKY SHEET 8-10 MINUTES AT 400
MAKES 59 1 OUNCE SCOOP COOKIES


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Thanks, Kaylinda!

Momoreg, I need a cookie that holds its shape, but has the same texture as snickerdoodles. I suppose I could just sprinkle the cinnamon sugar on top, and that would be the snickerdoodle part.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Give this a try:

6 lb butter
3 lb 12 oz sugar
12 eggs
7 lb 10 oz ap flour
vanilla
salt

Basic creaming method. Roll out between parchment while soft, and they're ready to cut when you need them. This dough re-rolls well, without getting tough, and hold it's shape nicely. Also a good tart dough.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Isn't it going to need some cream of tartar to make it tart and give snickerdoodle flavor? you have no strong acids in that recipe.

Phil


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The tartar reacts with soda, but this recipe has no leavener. It's meant to be flat and hold it's shape. Snickerdoodles are characteristically flavored with cinnamon sugar, and don't really taste tart.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

I use both cream of tartar _and_ baking soda (really, the 2:1 ratio = baking powder):

2¾ cups a.p. flour
2 tsps cream of tartar
1 tsp baking soda
¼ tsp salt
½ lb. butter
1½ cups granulated sugar plus ¼ cup mixed w/ 1 tbsp ground cinnamon
2 large eggs

Wrap the dough in plastic and refrigerate for at least 1 hour. The dough should stiffen appreciably for rolling. Bake at 400°F for 8-10 minutes.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

My chef ordered a box of frozen snickerdoodles, and we're rolling them out and cutting into shapes of wedding cakes. I guess we are really busy at this time. They taste good anyway.. 

Thanks for your help y'all.


----------

